# is there a for sale section on this fourm ?



## diddy616 (Apr 12, 2013)

sorry to be thick but i cant see one and i have some AP coilovers and a decat pipe id like to sell.


----------



## MosTT (Nov 25, 2009)

There is somewhere but I keep having to search to lol good luck


----------



## MosTT (Nov 25, 2009)

If your on iPhone go to forums on bottom of page then scroll down to the bottom sales and wants .


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Diddy, It's called the Market Place 
To gain access to the market place, you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access. This is free.

Alternatively, if you choose to join the TT Owners' Club which includes a fee; because your personal and banking details are held on file, you are deemed less of a fraud risk, so the TT forum, wishing to get safe contributers into the market place as quickly as possible, will grant you access. So, either post away or join the TTOC - see their website shop
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... x&cPath=60 
Hoggy.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

diddy616 said:


> sorry to be thick but i cant see one and i have some AP coilovers and a decat pipe id like to sell.


Yes there is a market place but your post count is too low to gain access to it yet


----------



## philgibQS (Jun 28, 2012)

what is the post count if I may ask?


----------



## kitcar98 (Nov 8, 2012)

How many things you have posted or replays to people the more you have the better because you gain access to market place also you get more stars and ranking go's up 

Kit


----------



## diddy616 (Apr 12, 2013)

oh cheers for the replays , are you informed when you are at a high enough rank ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

philgibQS said:


> what is the post count if I may ask?


Hi, Just post constructively, you may almost be 1/2 way there.  Just keep checking Market Place as your post count rises.
Hoggy.


----------



## philgibQS (Jun 28, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> philgibQS said:
> 
> 
> > what is the post count if I may ask?
> ...


Thank you very much!


----------



## Oldsy (May 27, 2013)

Thats good to know!


----------



## hpick1 (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi

I have posted a few times but I am member of the TTOC so why can't I get access to the marketplace?
Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Helen, Have you posted here...viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444
TTOC will do the rest.
Hoggy.


----------



## hpick1 (Jun 1, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Helen, Have you posted here...viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444
> TTOC will do the rest.
> Hoggy.


Thanks Hoggy done that now


----------

